# OOH Divine Small Female



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's what's on Divine's home page: Small female pet from Divine!!! 

We have a small female
and males available as pets. Please call
Loretta Gitto at 803-345-8034
she has been helping us with the puppies
while I am in nursing school

It seems like FOREVER since Divine had a small female pet!!! 

Someone call fast!!! You snooze, you lose!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay Andrea, here you go........get that little girl for Bisou!!!! Divine does have beautiful Maltese pups!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 17 2010, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886804


> Okay Andrea, here you go........get that little girl for Bisou!!!! Divine does have beautiful Maltese pups!!![/B]


LOL! I know- I saw that today (that's why I posted under if price/distance wasn't an issue thread). I like to check their website from time to time- just to dream..and they say her personality is outgoing too! Bisou told me that she was not one bit interested in sharing the love. lol. Oh well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Well Bisou may have a change of heart and be willing to share the love once she met her.


----------

